# Cell phone.......Consumer Celluar or ? ?



## IKE (Mar 12, 2018)

Mama and I have been with AT&T for our cell / emergency phones from the git go, we're not unhappy with the service but if we can get the same thing for less money we're thinking about switching.

I'm not sure if it's still available but our plan now is called "AT&T Family Talk Nation 550 with Rollover" and is costing us $66.49 per month for two flip phones that we've had forever......although it irritates her I very rarely carry mine but mama doesn't leave the house without hers in her pocket.

We very seldom use the phones, (which is why we've got over 5525 rollover minutes built up) we never text or access the internet with them nor do we plan to, all we need is a phone to carry around for emergencies or call each other when we're apart once in awhile.

I think I saw somewhere that Consumer Cellular merged with AT&T and utilizes their towers so I'm thinking that the phone coverage should be good, I'm not sure but I think CC is supposed to be about 1/2 the price per month.

So what do you gals & guys think, stay with the plan we have now or switch to CC or go with some other carrier ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2018)

Its been awhile, but I used to have a tracphone where you buy your minutes from Wally world, no monthly fee, when you got low on minutes you bought another card of minutes. The service was good, and I used them like you want too.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 12, 2018)

Switch.

I have Consumer Cellular. I paid $150 for the smart phone 2 yrs ago. Unlimited talk & text, plenty of data.  My monthly bill is $32.  I'm also pleased with their customer service.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 12, 2018)

i also  have consumer cellular---l pay 21.00 a month i get 250 minutes but they dont roll over i have their flip phone that i paid 50.00  for--you can have a lot of extras put on but it cost more


----------



## terry123 (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a consumer cellular flip phone that has unlimited minutes, small data and text that I don't use for 28.00 a month.  Got tired of dealing with AT&T. Cancelled my land line and kept the same #.  CS is great. But if CC has been bought by AT&T then it will probably go to hell.  Just got a basic phone as I don't need a smart phone.  Works for me. Family knows to call me or email me as I don't text.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been using Tracfone for years....the ONLY reason I keep a cell phone is for communications when we are away from the house....trouble on the road, etc.  I buy 3 months/90 minutes at a time, and the monthly cost runs just slightly over $7 a month.  Right now, I have over 2000 minutes built up...almost never use the thing.  I have a small LG phone that I bought from Walmart 3 or 4 years ago...small enough to fit in my shirt pocket, and it cost about $12...and it works great for what we need.


----------



## IKE (Mar 12, 2018)

I just got off the phone with CC......I switched and by doing so I just cut my monthly cell phone bill in half.

The monthly total will be $33.00 tax included for two phones.....250 non rollover minutes per month......no texting or internet......keep our current telephone numbers......we keep our current AT&T flip phones.

They are going to send their CC SIM cards to us in the mail and as soon as they arrive I'm supposed to call them, install their cards in our current phones, activate the account and then call AT&T and cancel service.

Down the road if we should decide to upgrade our plan or get new phones I can either call CC customer service or go to the local Target Dept. Store who also handles CC.

I found out that CC *d**id* *n**ot* merge with AT&T but they do have a agreement with them to use / share AT&T towers.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Mar 12, 2018)

That sounds much better, IKE.

I'm lucky. I have a regular cell phone and no monthly bill. It's the 3rd phone on my son's four-phone unlimited text family deal deal, and costs him (and me) $zero monthly as I don't have internet on it and rarely get or make calls. I primarily use the text feature. 

I paid for the phone - about $30 - and have had it for over 3 yrs now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2018)

Cap'nSacto said:


> That sounds much better, IKE.
> 
> I'm lucky. I have a regular cell phone and no monthly bill. It's the 3rd phone on my son's four-phone unlimited text family deal deal, and costs him (and me) $zero monthly as I don't have internet on it and rarely get or make calls. I primarily use the text feature.
> 
> I paid for the phone - about $30 - and have had it for over 3 yrs now.


We are on our daughter's plan, she has 6 phones on it, 3 have no internet..Our Phones are free! Other 3 are smart phones.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 12, 2018)

tracfone double minute pay as you go phone. under 20 bucks for 120 minutes and 90 day service plus 20 bonus minutes with promo code.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2018)

Deucemoi said:


> tracfone double minute pay as you go phone. under 20 bucks for 120 minutes and 90 day service plus 20 bonus minutes with promo code.


That is the one I had years ago.. Worked great!!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad to know that CC did not merge with AT&T!  Thanks


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2018)

I recently switched from AT&T to Consumer Cellular. I like it a lot better. It's less than half the cost, for the same service.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2018)

We have CC too. About $35 a month for two separate lines and numbers.


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2018)

The SIM cards arrived yesterday and as per the instructions I called CC and they walked me through the process and made sure that my account was activated, it was a piece of cake.

I've now got two phones for 1/2 the cost of what I was paying before......I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2018)

IKE said:


> Mama and I have been with AT&T for our cell / emergency phones from the git go, we're not unhappy with the service but if we can get the same thing for less money we're thinking about switching.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's still available but our plan now is called "AT&T Family Talk Nation 550 with Rollover" and is costing us $66.49 per month for two flip phones that we've had forever......although it irritates her I very rarely carry mine but mama doesn't leave the house without hers in her pocket.
> 
> ...


CC has a plan of about $15.00 a month for those who hardly use it or just for emergencies.  I don't think they merged with AT and T.


----------

